# Why the Chinese kick our rear in education



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I apologize to my liberal friends for my editing. 

WHY THE CHINESE KICK OUR *** IN MATHEMATICS..!

STUDY THE FIRST PHOTO VERY CAREFULLY. THEN LOOK AT THE SECOND ONE.

IT MAY TAKE AWHILE, BUT EVENTUALLY YOU WILL NOTICE A SLIGHT DIFFERENCE BETWEEN PHOTOGRAPHS

Shanghai University...Class Photo!










University of Colorado...Class Photo! 








ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I have one Question? What photo session would you have rather attended? 

Yeah but they have not put a man on the moon, invented the airplane or car.

Just thought I would get that in while we still can! :eyeroll:


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

And they still eat with sticks.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Another way to look at it is like this.

The top 24% ... (most intelligent/smartest people) ... in China outnumber the entire American population.

That there starts becoming a little scary if you ask me 

I think I did my math correctly there

China 1,332,690,000

America 320,000,000 ... or there abouts


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Proud to be an American college student. :beer:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

DecoyDummy said:


> Another way to look at it is like this.
> 
> The top 24% ... (most intelligent/smartest people) ... in China outnumber the entire American population.
> 
> ...


If they are so smart, why do they work for 25 cents an hour :huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought I would get some good responses out of this one.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Thats a waste of "mickey mouse ears" :lol:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bowstring said:


> If they are so smart, why do they work for 25 cents an hour :huh:


Another way to look at it is like this.

The bottom 24% ... (least intelligent people) ... in China outnumber the entire American population.

Is that good enough for you


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

DecoyDummy said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > If they are so smart, why do they work for 25 cents an hour :huh:
> ...


Now that sounds better, I think!! :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ummm........ill go to Colorado!

Whats my major?................Human Anatomy.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Ummm........ill go to Colorado!
> 
> Whats my major?................Human Anatomy.


I always heard that the most desireable class was called *co-eduactional comparative human anatomy in braial*


----------

